# Newsweek: Spanking Goes Mainstream



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Working Women

Interesting perspective ... from a woman.

And let's face it, dudes aren't out buying 'Fifty Shades of Grey' to keep it on the bestsellers list.

Mommy-porn? Sweet ...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

There is alot to be said about spanking, my kids got spanked once long time ago, there both great young adults. My wife on the other hand seems to need one more often then not.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife has always been fascinated with the movie _Secretary_. She says, "It's really sick when you think about it." --But she watches it anyway.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

the guy said:


> There is alot to be said about spanking, my kids got spanked once long time ago, there both great young adults. My wife on the other hand seems to need one more often then not.


And apparently other women want it for her ...


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

This stuff seems to emerge as a new "trend" every few years. I think many women like it some of the time and some of them like it all of the time. The Yahoo! article today taking this Newsweek cover story down was odd, kind of getting meta when we have articles about articles about books. 

My wife is big on this stuff but seems to keep pushing this tendency down because she has a competing tendency to try and run the show everywhere else but the bedroom. I think it's okay that people are into this stuff but it gets tiresome sometimes waiting for people like my wife to be okay with their own desires.


----------



## Mr_brown (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find that tie on the cover?


----------



## Mr_brown (Oct 17, 2011)

3leafclover said:


> The necktie is a stock image. Can't find it anywhere :scratchhead: A grey Ermenegildo Zegna micro-circles or micro-squares tie comes sorta close, but no cigar. I'm pretty sure it'd still work the same, though.


That's a $200 tie! Wow!?! Might need to with some OT!


----------



## Mr_brown (Oct 17, 2011)

3leaf Well... wearing it in public with other women around that read the book could be fun!?!


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I am a submissive in a fairly new relationship. I've never done this before, so it's all quite new and exciting. I feel like I've finaly met the man who is perfect for me in every way. 
I watched the secretary and found it very strange, personally my relationship isn't like that, however I do get spanked a lot. 
I think it's the perfect relationship , it's always exciting for us both. There are no secrets and we have a very hot sexual and emotional connection. Makes for the perfect long term relation ship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> A lot of the stories on Literotica are written by men and are very good.
> 
> I like reading it too.


My wife claims she doen't like it. She says she feels humiliated. I think it depends on the time I do it. If I'm teasing her and giving her little swats on the butt, and telling her you have been a bad girl and you need punished, she doesn't like it then. 

But when we are doing it from behind and I slap her buttocks hard with my thighs on each stroke, she loves that. Also have been a few times while in the heat of the moment leading up to a climax, I have give her a firm swat on her butt, and she lets out a deep pleasurable moan. I love it! lol


----------



## Mr_brown (Oct 17, 2011)

Ellen was talking about it yesterday too... Maybe my wife will flip through it now and open up a little more!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"A spanking, a spanking!!!!"


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> My wife and I tried it.... Turned out, she really liked it....
> 
> Then one day we were messing around, and I brushed her foot lightly so it tickled.... She liked that too...
> 
> ...





LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> lol, what? Thanks for the visual, but what does this have to do with erotic fiction? :scratchhead:


I guess I got excited and hit quote instead of reply, lol.


----------

